

Kopimism Hactivism Meetup Tomorrow (Sunday) in Oakland - jaekwon
http://kopimism.org/
For those who don't know, the origin of Kopimism is here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missionary_Church_of_Kopimism
======
jaekwon
For those of you who don't know, Kopimism and Aaron Swartz's activism are well
aligned.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missionary_Church_of_Kopimism>

